# interger / whole numbers (math)



## Marilú1968

Por favor, mi gran duda es a qué se le llama "whole number". Aquí van mis averiguaciones, pero sigo en dudas. Aclaro que la terminología es para estudiantes secundarios:

http://www.mathnotes.com/aw_span_gloss.html#anchor32266):
*integers/enteros* - El conjuntos de enteros es {... _-3_, _-2_, _-1 _, _0 _, _1 _, _2_, _3 _, ...}.
*whole numbers/números cardinales* - Los números cardinales son 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, y así sucesivamente.
También me contesta una amiga lo siguiente: 
busqué en el diccionario que yo tengo y "whole" dice: "entero, completo.
la verdad es que ni idea como lo usan, esos números nosotros los llamamos 
“números naturales ampliados”.
El tema es que no m suena "ampliados" para chicos secundarios.
 
Saludos.


----------



## Kalimeros

Consulté con la profe de matemáticas y me dijo que usan "naturales más el cero", pero que "naturales ampliados" puede ser también.

¿Por qué no "te suena" ampliados para secundarios?

K.
Ojo, no el que balea en Santa Cruz


----------



## Marilú1968

Ante todo, gracias por tu respuesta y por consultar a tu profesora de matemática.

Yo no recuerdo ese término y, una de las chicas que trabaja conmigo, que es bastante menor que yo, tampoco. Pero mi profesora de matemática me dijo que mucho depende de la bibliografía consultada. 

Conclusión: 

interger numbers = números enteros;
whole numbers = números naturales ampliados o números naturales más el cero.
¿Correcto?


----------



## mariente

Para mí es número entero


----------



## Marilú1968

qué dilema, ¿le preguntaste a una profesora de matemática?


----------



## mariente

Por lo que pude averiguar son sinónimos


----------



## Kalimeros

No sé si se refieren a que enteros/naturales ampliados son sinónimos o que lo son naturales más el cero/naturales ampliados.
En el primer caso no son sinónimos, es decir, los conjuntos no son iguales. Los naturales ampliados/naturales más el cero son un *subconjunto propio* de los números enteros. Es decir, hay elementos del conjunto de los enteros que no pertenecen al conjunto de los naturales más el cero.

Lo que nunca he oído es llamar "números completos" a los naturales más el cero. Y la profe de matemáticas que comparte la habitación conmigo tampoco.


----------



## mariente

Tal vez esto te ayude:
http://www.mrvignolini.com/old/PreAlgebra/revision.htm

Así que  whole numbers son los números enteros y los integers los números integrales. Sugiero que te fijes las 2 versiones de la revisión de matemática que está en español y en inglés. Espero que te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Kalimeros said:


> No sé si se refieren a que enteros/naturales ampliados son sinónimos o que lo son naturales más el cero/naturales ampliados.
> En el primer caso no son sinónimos, es decir, los conjuntos no son iguales. Los naturales ampliados/naturales más el cero son un *subconjunto propio* de los números enteros. Es decir, hay elementos del conjunto de los enteros que no pertenecen al conjunto de los naturales más el cero.
> 
> Lo que nunca he oído es llamar "números completos" a los naturales más el cero. Y la profe de matemáticas que comparte la habitación conmigo tampoco.


 
Tienes razón, "whole numbers" deben ser los números naturales más el cero (yo tampoco he oído lo de números completos), denominados N+. Por otro lado, los "integer" son los "números enteros" (Z), que son los que están dentro de los N+ y además los números negativos, pero siempre sin decimales.

Espero que ayude.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Kalimeros

mariente said:


> Tal vez esto te ayude:
> http://www.mrvignolini.com/old/PreAlgebra/revision.htm
> 
> Así que  whole numbers son los números enteros y los integers los números integrales. Sugiero que te fijes las 2 versiones de la revisión de matemática que está en español y en inglés. Espero que te sirva. Saludos.



Recomiendo no utilizar esta página para aprender matemáticas. Mucho menos para aprender castellano.
 La versión en inglés parece suficiente para quien quiera repasar la matemática de escuela primaria (creo que a eso apunta). La versión en castellano debería ser completamente reescrita, ya que como está es un espanto hecho y derecho. Obviamente no se trataba de un usuario de este foro, y hablo en pasado, ya que se indica que la página no se actualiza desde julio de 2003.


----------



## mariente

De cualquier forma queda claro que integers son números integrales y whole numbers números enteros, que eso es lo importante. Lo demás sí es mal español, pero la palabra está bien traducida. Podés fijarte en Wikipedia o en cualquier página de matemáticas para ver que es así.


----------



## Antpax

mariente said:


> De cualquier forma queda claro que integers son números integrale sy whole numbers números enteros, que eso es lo importante. Lo demás sí es mal español, pero la palabra está bien traducida. Podés fijate en wikipedia o cualquier página de matemática para ver que es así.



Me temo que no, de hecho por lo que yo sé, los números integrales no existen y la Wiki de hecho dice que "whole numbers", son los números naturales (sin especificar si se incluye al cero o no) o bien los enteros, con lo cual no aclara nada. Además Kalimeros tiene razón la página esa es muy peligrosa, tanto en su vertiente matemática como idiomática. Saludos.


----------



## Kalimeros

mariente said:


> De cualquier forma queda claro que integers son números integrale sy whole numbers números enteros, que eso es lo importante. Lo demás sí es mal español, pero la palabra está bien traducida. Podés fijate en wikipedia o cualquier página de matemática para ver que es así.



Disculpame, mariente, pero lo que decís no es correcto. *Integers *son los números *enteros*. *Whole *numbers son los *naturales más el cero*, o "*completos*" (¿neologismo forzado por una innecesaria compatibilidad con el inglés?).
Y si te fijás en cualquier página de matemática (y mejor aún, en un *libro *de matemáticas, aunque no esté de moda usar papel) verás que no aparece por ningún lado el concepto de "número integral". Las *integrales *son otra cosa, un poquito más complicada.

No te dejes llevar por horribles traducciones. Los *integers *del inglés son los *ENTEROS *del castellano. Y si una página está en 'mal español', como reconocés sobre el enlace que se proveyó, difícilmente pueda transmitir buena matemática. La mejor manera de despejar una duda sobre matemáticas en castellano es consultar a alguien que conozca bien la matemática *Y* el castellano.

Espero que no te ofendas por mi respuesta. No es un ataque personal, sino que es el fruto de mi indignación al ver cómo algunas personas (insisto, no vos, sino el autor de esa página) se dedican a transmitir contenidos que, o bien no conocen, o si lo conocen utilizan un código que no dominan.
De nuevo: hasta ahora, la mejor fuente de que disponemos para despejar dudas sobre matemáticas son los matemáticos, los libros que ellos escriben o, en última instancia, las versiones electrónicas de esos libros. Hay unos cuantos buenos sitios para eso. Hay también buenas páginas de matemáticas, pero es difícil distinguirlas si uno es un lego en la materia.


----------



## mariente

Tal vez esto te ayude:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer
whole number
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_number

A ver ya te averigué, whole number es número natural y integer número entero.


----------

